# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates تحديثات :  Z3X BOX Samsung 2g tool 3.5.0028 Update All Hot solutionsSamsung 2g tool 3.5.0028 Update All Hot sol

## mohamed73

*Samsung 2g tool 3.5.0028 Update All Hot solutions*   * New algorithm and new models*  *
 Samsung GT-C3011  - read codes, unlock, repair imei - only usb cable
 Samsung GT-C3200  - read codes, unlock, repair imei - only usb cable
 Samsung GT-S3550  - read codes, unlock, repair imei - only usb cable 
 Samsung GT-E2152I  - read codes, unlock, repair imei - usb-uart cable
 Samsung GT-E2230   - read codes, unlock, repair imei - usb-uart cable
 Samsung GT-E2232   - read codes, unlock, repair imei - usb-uart cable
 Samsung GT-E2330   - read codes, unlock, repair imei - usb-uart cable
 Samsung GT-E2530   - read codes, unlock, repair imei - usb-uart cable
 Samsung GT-S3310I  - read codes, unlock, repair imei - usb-uart cable 
 Samsung GT-C3560  - read codes, unlock, repair imei - only usb cable
 Samsung GT-C3750  - read codes, unlock, repair imei - only usb cable
 Samsung GT-C3752  - read codes, unlock, repair imei - only usb cable 
 For all this models - support flashing via USB cable*

----------

